

PayPal apologizes for blocking sales of photo book with “Iranian” in the title - pouyan
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/17/paypal-apologizes-for-blocking-sales-of-photo-book-with-iranian-in-the-title/

======
pouyan
more on the story: [http://www.cityofsound.com/blog/2013/07/paypal-and-the-
word-...](http://www.cityofsound.com/blog/2013/07/paypal-and-the-word-
iranian.html)

